# EDC Light on Mercedes Sprinter



## prudence

Can anyone help us? Last night we where taking the motorhome for a spin when the EDC light came on and the engine cut out. After a few minutes we restarted the engine but after 50 yards the EDC light came on again and the engine cut out. It refused to start so we called breakdown out and he recharged the battery and it started. When we got home I tried to start it again and it struggles before it starts. Any ideas, the motorhome is a Hymer S820 on a Mercedes Spriter.

Thanks Prudence


----------



## cheshiregordon

Don't claim any knowledge of EDC but the following might help.

From the owners manual for my 2003 sprinter -

EDC - engine control unit malfunction/contaminated fuel filter

When the key is turned to position 2 the EDC lamp should light up. It must go out once the engine is running.
If the light does not go out or lights up while the engine is running there is a fault on the engine control unit or the fuel filter needs replacing. The engines power output may be reduced.


----------



## Mrplodd

If its any help I have a spare fuel filter (the one WITHOUT the drain off tap) Yours for a tenner.


----------



## Glandwr

Don't know whether this is helpful or not but our vehicle battery failed us in France coming back from Spain in April. Ours is mechanically identical to yours (a S740 on a 616)

I’ve had a few batteries fail on me in 40 odd years of driving but none like this. There was no warning or symptom, we had tried to start after a supermarket stop. No response from the starter at all not a whimper, but every single dashboard warning light came on. It was the first time I’d seen some of them!!

I was perplexed and had pound notes whirling around in my head. Called out ADAC they declared battery kaput and changed it, it started first time and I’ve had no trouble since.

All I can think of is that the CPU doesn’t like detecting voltage outside of a certain range.

Dick


----------



## Glandwr

As regards fuel filter. I've also had to change this recently. My turbo was not cutting in as it should and someone (erneboy on the forum) suggested it could be the fuel filter. It was!

How's your turbo been of late?

Dick


----------



## smick

The fact that charging the battery enabled the van to be started suggests where the problem lies. Suggest that you change the battery - if it's more than 4 years old, you're probably on a winner anyway - before looking at other scenarios.

As Dick has suggested Merc EDC's are not very tolerant of low voltages.


----------

